# 2015 iron ranch swap meet pics



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2015)

Great time at the 2015 IRON RANCH VINTAGE BICYCLE SWAP MEET .More venders this time ,great weather.Lots of awesome bikes,parts people,INCLUDING A RARE MARCO SIGHTING...Awesome fun day ...


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 20, 2015)

More fun ...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Good job Gary, Looks like we didn't double up on too many of the photos!


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Can you get some better shots of the Rambler arch bar? How much is it, and who is selling it? I've very interested.   Catfish


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 20, 2015)

Thanks for the great pics Gary. Looks like a good turnout and some really sweet bikes.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 20, 2015)

I call bull on the Marko sighting!  It was sunny out, the webs between his toes would have dried out too much.
Nice pics, wish I was there.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 20, 2015)

Not only was he there, he was one of the last to leave on Sat. afternoon. But that's partly due to his short term memory loss. He couldn't remember where he parked his truck and had to wait for everyone to leave so he could find it.


----------



## Greg M (Sep 20, 2015)

Man, he's really slipping.  All he had to do was look for the truck with the blow up doll in the passenger seat.


----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

catfish said:


> Can you get some better shots of the Rambler arch bar? How much is it, and who is selling it? I've very interested.   Catfish




This one.... Anyone?


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 20, 2015)

thanks for the great pictures i am going next year for sure!!!! wow lot of nice bikes!!!!!! and parts   from bicycle larry


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Pics wife took.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 20, 2015)

Pic2


----------



## delgan (Sep 20, 2015)

I noticed on the caboose that it has one thing on it that usually isn't on any old cabooses--the caboose whistle--somebody generally makes off with it. Follow the long chain on the right in the picture up to the window frame--it is the silver looking gadget with the handle with the knob.


----------

